
Uber is paying $3.1BN to pick up Middle East rival Careem - heshamg
https://techcrunch.com/2019/03/26/uber-is-paying-3-1bn-to-pick-up-middle-east-rival-careem/
======
arthry
previous:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19479735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19479735)

